# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotot e kafshëve tuaja shtëpiake

## Renea

Po ju prezentoj disa nga macet qe kan kalu ne duart e mia , disa sot kan kriju familje , kan zonen e tyre qe kontrollojn , kan edhe pronaret e tyre e disa humbin kohen duke u kacafyt me macet tjera, duke shiku ndonje dashnore , disa duke ngren minje  :buzeqeshje:  :P
Para se te filloj te mirrem me macet , un isha armik i maceve dhe e pranoj qe si i vogel i goditsha me gur  :i ngrysur:  nuk isha i vetmi, gjueti e qujshim.

Ju prezentoj fajtorin per te cilin filloja ti pelqej macet , ky eshte maqorri ....

----------


## Renea

I zbukuruar per festen e Bajramit

----------


## Renea

Ky i verdhi me kishte humb dhe u kthye pas 1 viti , ndersa ky ngjyr hiri mi ka ber masaker duart  :buzeqeshje:  :P

----------


## Renea

Kto kan lind para 2 jave . Edhe nena e ktyrve kishte lind te ne .

----------


## Renea

Kto jan per momentin , dot sjell tjera dit tjera foto , nese keni ju dicka nga macet tuaja , paraqitni ktu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

vuuuu sha te mila sha te mila, sidomos keto sapo lindurat, se di cme ndodhi por kur isha e vogel i kisha vdekje macet, me trembnin kaq shume, te me afrohej nje mace ja mbathja me vrap se kisha frike mos me cirrte, biles kur flija naten dhe me hipte ne kurriz macia e nenes, ngrihesha e pataksur duke uluritur  :ngerdheshje: D
Por per cudi kur shkova kete behar ne shqiperi, fillova ti pelqej shume macet, dhe sidomos macet e vogla, me ka marr malli shume :i ngrysur: 

ja do postoj disa foto te tyre ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

macia e nenes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

macet e mia te preferuara  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

bukuroshia  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

:ngerdheshje: D i mungonte mamaja dhe po pinte nga vlonjatia (macia e kuqe)  :ngerdheshje: D ajo vet e vockel pervete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

zemla e vogel  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Renea

Kto jan foto para 1 viti , mace te vogla ashtu sic i don Rexhina ( momentalisht kam 4 te tilla , nese don ti dergoj permes postes ehehhe :P )

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Shume te bukur po qe me jepni nje mua se vetem qen kam,Pitbula*

----------


## DI_ANA

Kjo eshte macja e mamit tim.....Juli.
Eshte 18 vjeç dhe eshte mace shqiptare me nenshtetesi franceze :perqeshje: !
Ka ardhur me mamin tim para 9 vjeteve nga Shqiperia.Eshte shume i bukur,i dashur,po te grric ndonjehere kur se ke mendjen.
Rrezik mami im me shume do Julin sesa mua..lol.Gjeja qe me shqeteson eshte se e ka marre kete mace kur une ika ne 1990 dhe meqe sja dinte dt e lindjes i ka vene datelindjen time dhe i festonte te dyja me te njejtin rast.Dmth e kam rival dreqin..

----------


## jessi89

Sa macka te bukura.......sa te kenaqin.

----------


## donna76

jemi shume te stresuar . 
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1208982372

----------


## carbondcd

Krejt te kokan te mira..

----------


## DI_ANA

Ja ca poza te tjera te Julit.....

----------


## DI_ANA

.........................................

----------


## donna76

ohhh no flash
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1209075320

----------

